# Great New Years Day Outing



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

The bride and I took our ARs to the public outdoor range north of Charleston, SC on New Years Day. There were a number of folks firing and we all engaged in a lot of friendly banter. they were tickled by our "his and hers" ARs. My Christmas present was a big hit - the 3X magnifier for my EOTech. Everyone that fired it was impressed with the magnification. We were shooting at everything from paper targets to propped up clay pigeons, to golf balls (they will really jump when you hit 'em.)

The folks next to us invited me to fire their Arsenal AK. I had never fired an AK but I now want one. Young guy even got my wife to try and she couldn't believe how little recoil it had. I'll have to begin researching AKs as I believe I have her tacit buy-in...... He also got me to fire a big ole' Ruger Red Hawk .44. Three shots was enough for my old arthritic hands.

All in all it was a fun outing and we got home in time to cook our good luck meal of blackeyed peas and collard greens with ham hocks and corn bread.

Happy New Year to all!


----------

